# Barn Fire- please help- Not my barn



## jodief100 (Jul 29, 2015)

It has been awhile since I have been here and I am sorry.  I started a new job and just haven't been able to get online here but this is important. I do not know these people but farmers should stick together.  

A family farm near us had their poultry and goat/sheep barns burn down.  They lost all of their chickens and poults plus the structures.  Fortunately, they were able to save their goats and sheep but they had to tear a hole in the side of a burning barn and drag them out to do it.  The insurance company says the structures were not insured when they thought they were.  

Here is the gofundme link
http://www.gofundme.com/tsfarms


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, that is so sad    

Was it from a heat lamp? This seems to be all to common. I'm glad you posted this Jodie, so many people don't realize the huge risk. 

I will be forwarding that to some other goat breeders I know and I am thinking of printing out some of these stories and send them with the other paper work I send off to my costumers.  

I heard that another farm in SC lost their barn, fencing, and 17 Nigerian Dwarf goats in a barn flood. Everything was just GONE


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know. $100 donated as visitor #100. Glad there were no human casualties... that would have been horrific.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know.  It gives us a chance to make a difference and to help someone - and isn't that the path to happiness?.  That story could have just as easily pertained to one of us.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear that


----------

